# Be honest...who drinks beer/adult beverages everyday?



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll be honest, I drink 5-6 Miller Lites every night to unwind, that's my excuse anyway. Been doing this since I took my first management position @ the age of 24 or so. 


How 'bout you guys, how many and what do u drink nightly?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A couple good beers a few times a year. Beer is just not my thing and I sure don't want cheap beer. I have not cared much for beer after being in Germany.

Adult drink, a Crown every couple months, more around the Christmas Holidays. Best with a good cigar relaxing or grilling.

My daily drinks are water, fruit punch kool-aide (LOL) or Sweet Tea. I can not explain the fruit punch, just been craving it since I got ill last year. Until that point, I had not had any in many years.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not everyday, but I'd say I have at least a few beers 5 days a week.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Nope, but I used to booze it up real good when I was younger. Now a drink or two a month and I am good. Usually a good bourbon or scotch.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

2-3 crown and and diet 7ups. Mmmm.

W









-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Between 2 and 4 every eve before Meal..


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

At least 1, used to do the 5-6 beers but I got husky and had to cut that out.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^Man I used to love Crown and 7-up, I got burned out on it and started drinking Buchanans and Sprite. I will switch to mixed drinks every week or so once I get tired of beer.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow! A 6-pk per night for 20 years? Is your nickname, "The Liver"? 



DCAVA said:


> I'll be honest, I drink 5-6 Miller Lites every night to unwind, that's my excuse anyway. Been doing this since I took my first management position @ the age of 24 or so.
> 
> How 'bout you guys, how many and what do u drink nightly?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Every evening, unless it is Sunday and I ran out on Saturday, a Macallan 12 or 18 neat with a Montecristo or Padron cigar (sometimes a Butera or R&J.) I stopped smoking cigarettes about 7 months ago and lost my taste for sub-premium whiskey and nasty cigars. Never cared much for beer except a cold one at Bridge Bait at the end of a great day fishing.


----------



## thebigredboat (Feb 2, 2011)

Friday, Saturday and Sunday..two beers each evening.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I like to come home to my son and wife to unwind...not drink a 6er. But I hope your health can keep up with it, don't want roaches of the liver lol.. But maybe 1 or 2 stiff drinks once a month or so. Drinking ain't what it use to be for me.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Used to drink a lot more but now it's probably 2-3 nights out of the month. Just never had the craving to drink just because or to unwind.


----------



## SuddenJerk (May 12, 2014)

4-5 days a week and I'll have between 2-8 beers. I find I drink more in the summer vs the winter. I work in the heat and there's nothing better than a nice cold beer after a hot, hard days work.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When I was young and dumb 18 to 21 I used to get drunk almost every night. I haven't had a beer or hard liqueur in 45 years. Found out I could do without it. Never missed it either.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I normally drink 2 or 3 cans of beer every "year". That's at the most. If being honest with myself, I might have 2 or 3 glasses of wine every "year" too. I've been consuming these outrageous amounts for over 20 years. Been meaning to go see a professional about it but I think reading about others getting smashed helps keep me in check.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Friday-Sunday I drink a 18 pack total.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga, I read ur post and maybe I need to pull back on the throttle a little, so to speak....


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Used to drink real heavy, stopped 20 years ago and me and the family are a lot happier!!! Life Is Good!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have 1 or 2 four out of seven nights and go big one night a week.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Used to...I lost the privilege awhile back. :brew:


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I drink usually 2 nights a week. Prolly about 8 beers total. Some more some less. Keep in mind if I'm drinking it's flavorful craft beer, which is far stronger than the miller, bud, coors swill.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Timely topic*

From my early 20's until Wednesday 6/25/2014 (about 30 years) I have been knocking down close to a case of brew per week - more or less. This was one of the main causes of persistent atrial fibrillation which has been giving me problems for the last 3-4 years. Underwent a uncomfortable procedure on Wednesday called a cardiac catheter ablation and so far so good. I do not want to go back .... so I am going to put myself on a beer diet. Nothing for about a month. After that we will see - maybe a couple here and there at dinner but no more casual drinking to unwind - think I'll try the Kool-Aid idea mentioned above, lol.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I dunno fellas, my old man used to drink Canadian Club and coke when I was a kid, he would grade papers and whatnot as he was a teacher, he would have 2-3 mixed drinks and then a glass of milk before showering and to bed. One day I asked him, why the milk? His response was that the milk would clean out his liver, don't know if there is any truth to that, but I do the same very frequently......


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy hour Friday, Saturday, Sunday. Never during the week. If I'm drinking beer then 3 bottles max. Cocktails or scotch rocks then 2 or 3. Right now I'm fixin' to mix up my 2nd negroni.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> Tortuga, I read ur post and maybe I need to pull back on the throttle a little, so to speak....


You're getting to the 'right age' , Dan... Mid 40s is when most men's brains kick in.....IF they are going to kick in..:tongue:

I read my post...and was embarrased by it...true though it was..so I yanked it.

Be keerful, Amigo...that stuff can sneak up on ya.....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I try to...


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

I drink every once in a while... Once in the morning... A while in the evening. 
Seriously though I like to cut loose on the weekends (Still dumb enough to get hammered sometimes), but I don't like to drink too much when I have to go to work the next day...
The older I get the worse it hurts


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm not saying anything lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

6-8 an evening....weekends usually more, depends what I'm doing


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

At my house, workshop, man room whatever, Cocktail hour starts at 6:30 , daily situation permitting , and ends at 8:30 when dinner is served. 
Yea, that's more than an hour. 
After that, no taste for the stuff. 6 AM alarm will do that.

I should add, if I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Used to...I lost the privilege awhile back. :brew:


None for me anymore either. Don't enjoy it and I would have an iced tea these days.

My stomach can't take it. Jacks me up big time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I was in the Pro-am league for years. And I was REALLY good at it. Still have one or seven every now and then.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> At my house, workshop, man room whatever, Cocktail hour starts at 6:30 , daily situation permitting , and ends at 8:30 when dinner is served.
> Yea, that's more than an hour.
> After that, no taste for the stuff. 6 AM alarm will do that.
> 
> I should add, if I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


x2, headed to weekend music now just for you and me,lol :doowapsta


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

**** Chaser said:


> None for me anymore either. Don't enjoy it and I would have an iced tea these days.
> 
> My stomach can't take it. Jacks me up big time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 C'mon u mean to tell me neither one of you drinks at all????

I'm callin' BS!!! LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> C'mon u mean to tell me neither one of you drinks at all????
> 
> I'm callin' BS!!! LOL


None. I have drank enough for 2 lifetimes trust me... I'm good. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a beer or 2 maybe 3 or 4 times a month.
Real beer. Not Any of the light beers etc.
Maybe 2 to 4 glasses of red wine a month.
A mixed drink or 2 maybe per month.
Most months less. All That above would be a lot for me in a month
Not really much of a drinker.
All of June I may have had 4 or 5 beers and a glass of wine.
Now Iced Tea. Gallon a day.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mainly ice tea here. I enjoy a few while cooking outside over the pit. Gives me a head ache if I indulge too much. Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Mainly ice tea here. I enjoy a few while cooking outside over the pit. Gives me a head ache if I indulge too much. Guess I'm getting old.


hell with old, one for you at weekend music too!,lol :brew2:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano5x said:


> I'm not saying anything lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol me neither


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I have at least one most days. I've known guys that will drink a case a day.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Capt and Coke or Bud light. Every single day of the week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

oOslikOo said:


> I have at least one most days.* I've known guys that will drink a case a day.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> You must have known my late Brother....sad_smiles


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

when i was in my early 20's there werent many nights i didnt go out. i rarely drink at home and if i don its a glass or 2 of wine with the wife. About once every month or 2 we will go out with friends and cut loose.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot DCAVA, all this reading about adult beverages made me migrate to the garage fridge for a cold Miller Lite!
On the subject, used to have 2-6 cold ones about 5 days a week(more on the weekends Fri-Sun), have really throttled back this year. Don't drink during the week unless we go out for dinner and then it is just 1 or 2. So really only drink on Saturdays now, with tonight being an exception.
Surprisingly, I really don't miss it during the week, was a little different to begin with, had trouble falling asleep, not so much anymore & feel much better when the alarm goes off at 6am.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Hammer07 said:


> Thanks a lot DCAVA, all this reading about adult beverages made me migrate to the garage fridge for a cold Miller Lite!
> On the subject, used to have 2-6 cold ones about 5 days a week(more on the weekends Fri-Sun), have really throttled back this year. Don't drink during the week unless we go out for dinner and then it is just 1 or 2. So really only drink on Saturdays now, with tonight being an exception.
> Surprisingly, I really don't miss it during the week, was a little different to begin with, had trouble falling asleep, not so much anymore & feel much better when the alarm goes off at 6am.


LOL

The part about not being able to sleep good is a big factor, if I drink 1 or 2 I won't sleep well, that is when the alarm clock in the am is a beotch.

Almost 9:00 so the cold Lites are waiting for me across the street from the dealership!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Red wine every night with dinner, just like the Sopranos. Jameson is our family whiskey, but that's for family get-togethers. On our 8-day canoe trip in Canada earlier this month, wilderness area, we were warned to bring a quart of whiskey or rum each, for the pain. Mine ran out the fifth evening. But somebody brought extra.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> LOL
> 
> The part about not being able to sleep good is a big factor, if I drink 1 or 2 I won't sleep well, that is when the alarm clock in the am is a beotch.
> 
> Almost 9:00 so the cold Lites are waiting for me across the street from the dealership!


Honestly, I used to get in bed and was out in 5 minutes or less. Now I go to bed usually an hour or more later and it usually takes some time to fall asleep. I am getting less sleep (number of hours) but I feel much better. Maybe I sleep better completely sober, I don't know? Either way, its all good, I can't preach as I have now been on both sides & enjoyed both!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I drink 4-5 every day 7 days a week never open one till after 5:30pm or after 9 pm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never had one beer in my life I swear to god.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Reports are emailed, time to lock er' up.

It's Miller time!!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Miss a crown with a splash of coke !*

Used to have 5 or 6 stiff ones 6 or 7 days a week , that was seven years ago now the strongest thing I drink is a Mexican real coke :tongue:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

there is no way I could post without looking like a drunk, but rest assured,
I work my *** off every day (EVERY DAY) & I love good beer, & I drink a lot of it.
It's amazing I dont weigh 200# already.....
don't judge me.............


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I had to quit drinking. I was getting drunk everyday and even sneaking around to get drunk. I love the stuff and it was hard to quit but I am sober now.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

For me it depends. I like Crown while working on reels in the office. Usually it takes me 2 to 3 hrs to work on a reel. equally it takes about that many crown and waters 50/50 w ice. If I get a 4 or 5 Crown reel, well lets just say it might not have the clicker..lol Funny thing is if I have one beer, it makes me sleepy and I head right for bed.:brew2:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Well since you asked I'm up to about a gallon of weller a week....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll have a few Jack & 7's when we go out to eat. I drink a couple of beers a week unless I'm hanging out with my friends. If I didn't drink another one for a year I don't think it would bother me any.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

ME! I have one or two every day. Love my afternoon brews...


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Haven't had a beer since my early thirties. But, I do keep a bottle of Crown Royal in the cabinet for medicinal purposes. Seriously! The second I notice the begginings of a scratchy throat I'll pour a jigger and gargle. Nine times out of ten that'll kill a cold before it gets a toehold.

Give it a try. No charge for the presciption!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Wild Turkey 101... and/or Vodka.. towards the end it was mainly vodka..finally had enough and said to hell with it.... going on 2 years now...love life without it..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I luv to drink some cold beer. It just doesn't like me the next day.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots of stories of drinking Crown in Texas. Last time I drank that stuff, mixed with bottled water, the next day was rough as a cob in a Georgia outhouse...And that's pretty rough. Nobody wanted to fish.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

alcoholism runs in my family.

saw myself going down that road several years ago and decided I was not going to live that life.

so I limit myself to 2-3 drinks a week.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1 maybe 2 everyday. Sometimes 1 glass of wine. Sometimes half a bottle. depends on the day. BUT, I have a drink everyday.


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

Quite a few admirable individuals in here. I myself can't remember the last day I didn't drink.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I can drink hard stuff pretty good without any problems,but one beer?....i'm hung over the next day like nobody's business!

Why is that?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> alcoholism runs in my family.
> 
> saw myself going down that road several years ago and decided I was not going to live that life.
> 
> so I limit myself to 2-3 drinks a week.


This. I too have a rich family history of alcoholism. I enjoy a good wine/bourbon/scotch as much as anyone. But the downside far outweighs the upside.

I choose not to step off that cliff. Just not worth it. It also helps with weight control.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

pretty much every day at home , but then come offshore and am totally dry for a month so guess it averages out to 50% of nights


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I have cut down to about a six pack a night.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

couldn't tell you the last day i didn't have a drink


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

I brew my own and have one or two a night if I'm in the mood. It's nice having beer on tap.









o0o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Couple glasses of good red wine most nights before dinner. Been doing that for a few years. Need to stop it though as it seems to put a few extra pounds on the frame.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Work offshore so I can only drink half of the nights. Most the time when I'm at home I have at least one or two a night. Get rowdy on the crown and fireball maybe a little jÃ¤ger a night or two as well. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I quit almost 15 years ago. I had to for my health....my wife was gonna kill me if I didn't! 
Seriously though, looking back almost very bad decision I ever made was while I was drunk. One funny story; I quit when I turned 50. For quite a few years, I had lunch and drank at a local place. I was there almost every day. About a month after I quit, I got a call from the bartender at that joint checking on my well being! I guess they missed that $$.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

These days when I drink it's usually down at the camp. Most of the time if we have beer at the house it's used for cooking.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Capt D said:


> I drink 4-5 every day 7 days a week never open one till after 5:30pm or after 9 pm


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Alexnillo said:


> I have cut down to about a six pack a night.


Man!.....isn't that a bit much?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I drink a few almost everyday and aint making any apologies or excuses.I don't smoke,dip or chew or chase weemin.I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.Oh ya,I drink my beer at home most of the time setting in the shade looking at my garden.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> I drink a few almost everyday and aint making any apologies or excuses.I don't smoke,dip or chew or chase weemin.I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.Oh ya,I drink my beer at home most of the time setting in the shade looking at my garden.


X2. I really enjoy a few cold beers before dinner. But not after dinner.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

July Johnson said:


> Man!.....isn't that a bit much?


I balance that out with about 4 or 5 cups of coffee every morning.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Haven't had a drink in over 35 years. Got burned out while in Navy and just quit drinking. Now that I'm on pills for diabetes I can't drink anyway. Oh well, makes me a good designated driver for everyone else.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I used to drink a lot of beer...... I mean a lot of beer. When my wife told me I was going to be a father I decided that was enough and quit cold turkey! My oldest is fixing to turn 26 so I haven't had any in quite a while. I can't imagine trying to teach your kids not to drink with beer in the fridge. Baker


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Alexnillo said:


> I balance that out with about 4 or 5 cups of coffee every morning.


Lmao. That's what I'm talking about.

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Never been a daily drinker but will admit to being hammered at least a time or two. When I was diagnosed with cancer and my liver was covered in tumors I quit completely for over 2 years. Now I will drink a beer and smoke a cigar every now and then on the patio watching the birds and squirrels. I just finished off the 12 pack I bought in November for the deer lease. My brother on the other hand had "several" Scotches every night which cost him his marriage to one of the finest women you could ever meet. That depressed him so he started taking pills which only made it worse. 4 1/2 years ago it got to be too much for him so he just took all of his pills at the same time and left us along with his two kids and one granddaughter.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Alexnillo said:


> I balance that out with about 4 or 5 cups of coffee every morning.


I drink a big Monster drink on the way to work to spark up my day!! lol :fish:

Back to the grind fellas!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

More then 6 less then 18.


----------



## in the field (Jun 8, 2014)

I was never a weekday drinker, but throughout my 20's I'd count down the days until I was off call rotation so I could get sloshed on the weekend. It just isn't appealing anymore, I'll still throw back a 12 pack if I'm with the right company, don't have any plans the next day, and don't have to drive, but those occasions are far and few between these days.

I am petrified of even the accusation of DWI, won't even have a beer with dinner if I'm gonna be behind the wheel. I've invested to much of my time, sweat, and ate so much stress while building my career, that even a false arrest for any alcohol related offense could undo it takes all the enjoyment out of having a cold one.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I drink a beer a day. Guess takes the edge off.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Shin-Diggin said:


> More then 6 less then 18.


X2. And start the morning with a red bull...sugar free of course, need to make sure its healthy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had a drop since Sept. 23rd, 2010. Before that time? Unbelievable.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Let's put it this way, If I quit drinking beer, Budweiser would have to shut down their second shift and a lot of people would be out of work. So I'm helping the economy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Youy 'seven day a week' boys better be keerful.....

(Don't ask me how I know this).....


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

About to pop a top cheers fellas !!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Jaysand247 said:


> About to pop a top cheers fellas !!


Dangit, I gotta work, but money is my motivator! Last Saturday of the month and it's crunch time!!

Enjoy your brewski bro!!:cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

One or two shots of Crown every evening, for medicinal purposes ya know.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Youy 'seven day a week' boys better be keerful.....
> 
> (Don't ask me how I know this).....


If the right lane don't get ya the left one will. Willie said there's more old drunks than there are old Dr's. You never know.
I heard an interview with two people that were a 100. They asked the first guy how did you do it. He said he ate right didn't drink cokes no booze etc. Next guy said drank everyday, smoked & chased woman all my life. So, who really knows. 
Guess its your life so live it how you want. Just don't drink & drive & take anothers life away.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I drink them two weeks a month.. Does that count

Slowly raises hand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

What is the attraction to jack/ crown etc.

I never drank that type of stuff groing up. I was a tequila bottle a night type of guy in my late 20s early thirtys... Had about 10 to many one night and got taken home by a DPS agent.... That was the last time i had a shot of anything.

Thank you Officer, for giving me a ride home when i was being a dumbarse


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Drinkin beer right now!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I drink every night. It is my favorite thing to do when I get on the internet.


That's cool.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> What is the attraction to jack/ crown etc.


What is the attraction to bay fishing? What makes a rainbow? How does a positraction rear end work?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> That's cool.


Don't you have some bricks to paint? Please refer to your account on AnaWhite.com :tongue:

I hope your innerlooper neighbors dogs soil your little lawn again. :slimer:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> If the right lane don't get ya the left one will. Willie said there's more old drunks than there are old Dr's. You never know.
> I heard an interview with two people that were a 100. They asked the first guy how did you do it. He said he ate right didn't drink cokes no booze etc. Next guy said drank everyday, smoked & chased woman all my life. So, who really knows.
> Guess its your life so live it how you want. Just don't drink & drive & take anothers life away.


I agree that drinking and driving is always a bad idea but adults who "live how you want" like you say only effect themselves ONLY if they have no family. Too many people who stay away from bars and never drive drunk then gets loaded several times or more a week at home in front of their wife and kids still have a huge problem though most won't admit it.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I drink 3-4 a day, more when I'm outside working the lawn or fishing!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

elkhunter49 said:


> I agree that drinking and driving is always a bad idea but adults who "live how you want" like you say only effect themselves ONLY if they have no family. Too many people who stay away from bars and never drive drunk then gets loaded several times or more a week at home in front of their wife and kids still have a huge problem though most won't admit it.


I'm sure that happens elkhunter, however, the idea is to always keep under control. The old high school/college days of heavy drinking are over. I have a few beers to relax and chill, even on the weekends.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I keep 20 _30 gal. At a time I make myself.at 62 I've slowed down to a liter or on the weekends.but I use to drink at least 3_4 cases a week.sometimes 30_40 at a time.I Just don't get that upset anymore,if somethings knawing at you if one other person knows about it than it not a secret anymore..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> I agree that drinking and driving is always a bad idea but adults who "live how you want" like you say only effect themselves ONLY if they have no family. Too many people who stay away from bars and never drive drunk then gets loaded several times or more a week at home in front of their wife and kids still have a huge problem though most won't admit it.


Good point. My son is grown up & I live out here on a farm with my chickens & other birds & when the days done I put on some Texas Country Music & drink some cold beer & watch chicken TV. LOL So, I said what I said because the only thing I'm hurting is myself. There's no leaving the farm when happy hour starts. But I do see your point.
When friends come to the farm here & there we turn the music up fire up the pit & dance in the kitchen. LOL! But I will admit hangovers hurt more than they use too.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am getting FSB'd right now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> I am getting FSB'd right now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


What's FSB'd ? Shouldn't it be FSF'd.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I probably drink about 5 days of the week, about 3 on a weekday, quite a bit more on a weekend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just hope PUI never becomes a crime. I get drunk and get on the internet every evening. They know I'm coming.


That's cool. 



StinkBait said:


> I am getting FSB'd right now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Loma


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> I am getting FSB'd right now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Bawhaaahaaaa


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Only thing i do now is sip on some shine couple times a week,can't do beer anymore.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

FSB'd lmao, and yes I drink beer everyday.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Loma


InternetJ, lurking in every corner of the internet while his wife (boss) is away as usual. Sad internet life. Have a great weekend!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> InternetJ, lurking in every corner of the internet while his wife (boss) is away as usual. Sad internet life. Have a great weekend!


 loma:tongue:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

poco jim said:


> FSB'd lmao, and yes I drink beer everyday.


 U didn't say how many Jim.... lol


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Dano, how much of that six pack do you drink before you get home? lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Dano, how much of that six pack do you drink before you get home? lol


1 24oz. only.....so technically 2 beerz lol!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

ah, I see, not only a six pack, a six pack of 24 ozers. lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^that'd be a 12 pack, no just 1 24oz. and 4 12 ouncerz!! lol


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

There you go with that car salesman math....lmao...rock on Bro!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Only*

I only smoke when I drink and I am down to two packs a night!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dos Pisos.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^In the car bidness we call 24ozers mofles!!

Un mofle... lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> InternetJ, lurking in every corner of the internet while his wife (boss) is away as usual. Sad internet life. Have a great weekend!


At least she ain't run away yet. Have a great weekend!


poco jim said:


> loma:tongue:


PGF


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> At least she ain't run away yet. Have a great weekend!
> 
> PGF


Knot nice


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Don't you have some bricks to paint? Please refer to your account on AnaWhite.com :tongue:
> 
> I hope your innerlooper neighbors dogs soil your little lawn again. :slimer:


Ana White....yeah baby ! :biggrin:










:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> At least she ain't run away yet. Have a great weekend!
> 
> PGF


"Boss"... You should try it one day... That is, if she will let you of course!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

There's a forum for everyone..

http://www.drunkard.com/bbs/index.php


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Ana White....yeah baby ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picture Internet J doing that in his yuppie attire and a laptop on the table... I think it is therapy to control his brick painting obsession. :cheers:


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I've never had one beer in my life I swear to god.


How about 2 beers?


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I drink when I feel like it. I mostly feel like it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

no comment, but my posts get a lot more instigating the later it gets


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

4 - 8 stiff margaritas everyday. And yes, the people at Spec's call us by our first names & send us birthday cards, LOL!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I read yesterday that 1 in 10 premature deaths was alcohol related. 88,000/ year. That suprised me. Kind of makes the whole weed debate kind of silly


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Youy 'seven day a week' boys better be keerful.....
> 
> (Don't ask me how I know this).....


 I was really kinda worrying about my handful of beers 2-3 days a week until I saw this thread..

.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I drink 21 out of every 28 days, those other 7 days i'm working nights and it doesnt fit the schedule. I drink only good craft brews or whiskey/scotch neat. Might have 1 or 6 just depends on my mood and how strong it is. Sometimes that 1 beer is a 10.5% abv 22oz stout so they can do the job on their own. I'm of the opinion that life is meant to be lived, and I enjoy a good drink more than water so why not? I still get up with my infant for feedings and then up for work at 430 so until it interferes I feel no pressure to cut back.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Drinking some Crown and Diet Coke right now. Sure is good.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:brew:


----------



## TheHawk (Jun 12, 2010)

I try to have at least a couple a day..or sometimes every other day..being a shift worker ,my neighbors sometimes give me funny looks because my couple may be at 6am after graveyards.. usually stick to freezing cold miller lites but every now and then get on a good bloody Mary kick..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Drinking while posting on the internet helps me come up with the most ridiculous made up stuff you can imagine. Drinking also helps me stand in line for hours waiting to eat at great restaurants inside the loop where I like to hang out. I like to drink and eat, a lot.


That's cool.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> That's cool.


Internet J on the webz 24/7. Had to get on before his boss drags his pathetic hide to church this morning. Pathetic but hilarious! Family or interwebz? Choice evident...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

FSB'd, internet and family... in that order.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheHawk said:


> I try to have at least a couple a day..or sometimes every other day..being a shift worker ,my neighbors sometimes give me funny looks because my couple may be at 6am after graveyards...
> 
> That was always entertaining for me when I worked 7P-7A in ICU. I'd stop at the corner store on the way home around 0745 & get a 16oz Bud Light for the ride home while everyone else was buying coffee & muffins. The craziest look I got would get an offer for me to buy them one too. :brew:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.

3-4 days a week.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Just had a great lunch at an upscale mexican restaurant w/1 16oz frosty mug Miller Lite on draft with my parillada, hit the spot!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> FSB'd, internet and family... in that order.


Urban dictionary... "Fishin Shallow". No other explanation necessary. :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> 4 - 8 stiff margaritas everyday. And yes, the people at Spec's call us by our first names & send us birthday cards, LOL!!!


At a boy ranch. What's your favorite Tookillya? Con Sal or Sing sal?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Just had a great lunch at an upscale mexican restaurant w/1 16oz frosty mug Miller Lite on draft with my parillada, hit the spot!!!


Where in Harlingen is there any upscale restaurants?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

3 to 4 Crown and diet 7's tall. 5 days a week. Sometimes I slum it and have Seagrams. I really attempt to take 2 days off a week. To give my Liver a break.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

DCAVA did you start this thread after you had your 5 beers for the day? :biggrin:

j/k.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pretty much just beer on weekends during the summer, bourbon on weekends during the winter.

Might have a beer at home after mowing the yard or something.

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

KeeperTX said:


> DCAVA did you start this thread after you had your 5 beers for the day? :biggrin:
> 
> j/k.


lol!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The only "adult beverage" served in my parent's home was coffee. That is the "adult beverage" served in my home also ... in mass quantities! 

Except for a rare occasion, the only time alcohol is served is when we have company or are on a camping trip. I don't have enough hours to spend at the gym to work off the calories to make it a daily thing!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I rode 8 miles on my mountain bike yesterday and went straight to the pub for a live oak hefe and live oak big bark. Washed it down with a glass of cabernet right before bed.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> Where in Harlingen is there any upscale restaurants?


 La Playa, that is the best place in Harlingen for good mexican food and a nice atmosphere. :brew2:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I remember when I was living in NY. me and 2 other roommates went thru 120 Heinekens in 1 night!! LOL Crazy younger days. I never really cared for beer much and only drink it socially. I've always been a liquor man (Cognac). Use to be able to put away some alcohol when I drank. Now I'll have a Stella one or twice a year and have a snifter of Martell Cordon Bleu or Louis XIII on holidays with the brothers. 

I drink water and tea more than anything now and have a soda here and there with a cheeseburger. I quit smoking 4 months ago and dont have the urge to smoke or drink anymore and I think an ice cold glass of water tastes the best to me now. Especially in this Houston summer heat!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread reminds me of Bugs Bunny "I knight thee, Sir Osis of Liver!!" lol.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

3-4 Jack n Ginger every night.


Where is 24Buds?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

finkikin said:


> 3-4 Jack n Ginger every night.
> 
> Where is 24Buds?


24Buds is in covert mode, he doesn't want to divulge how many Buds he drinks nightly!! lol :dance:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I cut down drinking during the week. and on the weekend maybe a six pack. You dont know how much better you will feel when you cut down. plus I save maybe $150 a month now. I still eat the same and weigh 20 lb less. Plus i notice my joints don't hurt as much.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

finkikin said:


> 3-4 Jack n Ginger every night.
> 
> Where is 24Buds?





DCAVA said:


> 24Buds is in covert mode, he doesn't want to divulge how many Buds he drinks nightly!! lol :dance:


I don't count them, but I would say anywhere from 1 to 8. Weekends, well 24!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> InternetJ, lurking in every corner of the internet while his wife (boss) is away as usual. Sad internet life. Have a great weekend!





InfamousJ said:


> At least she ain't run away yet. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Girl Fight!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

www.aa.org


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Water - Ice Tea

I buy a 12 pk of Shiner every year for the dove season opener. By the next year, I am generally out. Been known to throw a few of them in the boat and they ride around all year.... guess you could say I am not a beer drinker. My choice is Macallen 18 - maybe once a week I pour a drink or 2. Its too dangerous to do more cause it starts tasting like water after a few. 

Back in the day in the oilfield I use to carry around cases of Crown and Chivas in the trunk to hand out to company men. Quite a bit of it ended up in personal use. Dont do that anymore, feel much better now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I don't count them, but I would say anywhere from 1 to 8. Weekends, well 24!


24 red white & blues? That stuff just seems strong to me. I had to give it up & started drinking keysters.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Good link. Remember to always stock your beer fridge from the back. Beer does have a shelf life. Your best bet is to drink it fast!

http://www.beerdates.com/


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a first cousin pass away late last year from (cyrosis or sirosis) of the liver or how ever the hell it's spelled. I had not seen him in over 20 years but his wife told me he had 4 mixed drinks everynight and had done so for at least the last 5 years!!!! Be careful gentlemen, moderation is the key!!!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Coffee in the morning then water the rest of the day. Occasional ginger ale soda or sparkling water. Gatorade if really dehydrated.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

6 to 10 daily , but only on days that end in y .


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Way too much. I need to scale it back.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I love beer and big fake boobs...
I have slowed up on the beer during the week..
i like a couple a 3 after work..
I gave up the boobs for my wife and she let me keep the beers..
No more free steaks at Heartbreakers..


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

A big jug of Jim Beam a week. Aint nothing like picking fresh tomatoes and squash sippin on a Jim and coke. But I admit, its about time to scale back.


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

Who would put anything in Crown?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

jimk said:


> Coffee in the morning then water the rest of the day. Occasional ginger ale soda or sparkling water. Gatorade if really dehydrated.


 Bah Humbug, lol.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> La Playa, that is the best place in Harlingen for good mexican food and a nice atmosphere. :brew2:


And I thought you were gonna say El Taquito LOL


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> I rode 8 miles on my mountain bike yesterday and went straight to the pub for a live oak hefe and live oak big bark. Washed it down with a glass of cabernet right before bed.


Live Oak Hefe is an absolute world class beer. Can drink that all doggone day!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

redfish494 said:


> Who would put anything in Crown?


Agreed...Ladies that sip that pansy arsed blended whiskey usually sip it straight.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Agreed...Ladies that sip that pansy arsed blended whiskey usually sip it straight.


 I thought u said u quit drinkin' dog??


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*I DO*

Yes i do !!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

redfish494 said:


> Who would put Crown in anything?


FIFY


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I never acquired a taste for alcohol in any form. It is something I didn't experiment with as a teenager or later in my life. Maybe I missed something, but I don't think so. I am not judgmental toward you guys that do, just my approach to drinking. I do love sweet tea during and after a fishing trip.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

<<raises hands>>

Just popped the top on beer #4.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> I love beer and big fake boobs...
> I have slowed up on the beer during the week..
> i like a couple a 3 after work..
> I gave up the boobs for my wife and she let me keep the beers..
> No more free steaks at Heartbreakers..


Lol well said


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

up until about 4 years ago I was getting wasted just about every day of the week. Then I met my wife and throttled back a to just a few every night with the weekends getting crazy then this year for some reason I almost never drink during the week and usually only drink on Saturdays. But this weekend we have a group of about 12-13 going to float the Guadalupe so we will definitely be putting some beer down.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Binge drinker here. NO alcohol Sunday thru Friday, but 6-10 Jack & Diet cokes on Sat nite usually. I hear this is the worst form of drinking...

T-BONE


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What's wrong with drinking a mixed drink? I like the taste of crown and 7. Matter of fact, I'll wear a visor when I drink tonight.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

**** Chaser said:


> None. I have drank enough for 2 lifetimes trust me... I'm good. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 same here...28 years and counting drug and alcohol free. 
A few quotes to describe my past:
I used to wake up in other countries when I drank.
I used to break out in spots...like Pittsburg, Miami, LA
I used to wake up in handcuffs...and not the fun furry kind.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

okmajek said:


> I love beer and big fake boobs...
> I have slowed up on the beer during the week..
> i like a couple a 3 after work..
> I gave up the boobs for my wife and she let me keep the beers..
> No more free steaks at Heartbreakers..


This thread has become something of a confessional. I like huge man made bosoms, beer, and free steaks as well. But I also like small bosoms, cheap whiskey, and hamburgers. A man has to be flexible when it comes to vices.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Does Bud Select 55 count as beer? LOL


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

not really cat


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Gettin' close to beer thirty! 

Long day trying to closeout last months deals; started all over again today.... lol

Miller Lite here I come, shortly!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's way past 5:00... :ac550:


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

..


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

I drink Makers every night at room temp.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

May as well bring back this thread, with all the drinking threads presently going on.....lol!!


5 hours 'till Miller Time!! :brew2:


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Should arrive at the corner store about 6:15 for a little bit of something to wash the trail dust down and relieve the tension after a one hour commute.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would post, but I am afraid I would come home to an intervention!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*update....*



lite-liner said:


> there is no way I could post without looking like a drunk, but rest assured,
> I work my *** off every day (EVERY DAY) & I love good beer, & I drink a lot of it.
> It's amazing I dont weigh 200# already.....
> don't judge me.............


I cant beleive how much I used to drink just a few months ago.
I was made aware that my daughters were tired of seeing me drunk all the time & medically, I was at a crossroads.
I had an epiphany, of sorts, & have decided my health & family's respect is way more important. I ain't 30 anymore by a long shot.
when I posted that, I was drinking 10-14 Shiners every night, couldn't sleep, grouchy towards everyone, just generally a social outcast.
that part of my life is now over.
I have gone from the above to 2, maybe 3 beers a night, & occasionally 
NO alcohol. it really has physically changed me for the better.
I sleep at night. 3pm has passed on numerous occasions without me even
noticing! my friends are calling me again!
it's a long road, with hard, life-changing decisions. I LOVE beer. I dont see myself going without, but learning to moderate for the love of my prostate, family, etc.

I hope I can stay on this road.

just thought I'd share this in case anyone else is "on the fence"....


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> I cant beleive how much I used to drink just a few months ago.
> I was made aware that my daughters were tired of seeing me drunk all the time & medically, I was at a crossroads.
> I had an epiphany, of sorts, & have decided my health & family's respect is way more important. I ain't 30 anymore by a long shot.
> when I posted that, I was drinking 10-14 Shiners every night, couldn't sleep, grouchy towards everyone, just generally a social outcast.
> ...


Good for you, hang in there.

Quote of the Day: Can the Aggy D stop the Hogs!!!!


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*My drinks...*

I drink water or Cafe du Monde. Occasionally I may have a Rum or Beer.

This week I picked up some "Santo" from St. Arnold, good stuff.

I'll drink one a night till its gone.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

lite-liner said:


> I cant beleive how much I used to drink just a few months ago.
> I was made aware that my daughters were tired of seeing me drunk all the time & medically, I was at a crossroads.
> I had an epiphany, of sorts, & have decided my health & family's respect is way more important. I ain't 30 anymore by a long shot.
> when I posted that, I was drinking 10-14 Shiners every night, couldn't sleep, grouchy towards everyone, just generally a social outcast.
> ...


Good deal!!

12-13 Shiners a day is a lot, and that is a strong arse beer! I thought my 5-6 Lites was bad.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Avant Jour said:


> I drink water or Cafe du Monde. Occasionally I may have a Rum or Beer.
> 
> This week I picked up some "Santo" from St. Arnold, good stuff.
> 
> I'll drink one a night till its gone.


One a night??!!
If I got beer in the fridge, it is gone!


----------

